# Atomic archer jerseys pro staff



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

I would love to wear your jerseys, I am a PSE factory shooter out of KY.


----------



## 3-D For Life (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll send in my resume as soon as you need it. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

I want to thank all of you that have posted to this. We are in are final stages of finishing the contract and we will be sending them out with info how to apply for are pro staff and field staff. We are looking to build one of the best staffs in archery. With your help this will happen and thanks again.

Rex


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome looking jerseys for sure


----------



## Bunnycop69 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am interested also.


----------



## archeryaddict7 (Feb 23, 2014)

I would love to wear your jerseys, I am a staff shooter for Archeryshack.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

I have heard a lot about your jerseys from one of my friends I shoot with. The one he wears looks great. I would love to be a part of your staff and wear one of your jerseys...


----------



## fz1 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am interested also.


----------



## buzltyr (Dec 31, 2002)

PM sent with my interest in the program.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

We are almost there. and we will be sending out info as soon as everything gets finalized. Thanks for posting and will talk again very soon .

Rex


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

I would love some info on your pro staff program as well . Thank you.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I Would be interested! Best jersey on the market


----------



## Toad305 (May 12, 2006)

I would love to be able to promote a great product as yours and look awesome doing it.


----------



## WVTrophyhunter (Apr 29, 2008)

Any new info on the staff positions?


----------



## fz1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Any new info on the staff positions?


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Apply at [email protected] we still have space for more shooters.


----------



## Joe Epperson (Feb 14, 2015)

Just let me know what I need to do. Sounds like it would be great especially down here in south Alabama.


----------



## hoyt47 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would be very interested in your shooting staff program. Please email me with info at [email protected]


----------

